# Trickle Torrent of Truth 2...



## james5588 (Mar 22, 2017)

EunuchMonk said:


> Also, it seems like she is trickle-truthing you. Giving you little by little until she is ready to drop the bomb on you. I have a feeling it ain't gonna be a small bomb, friend.


And right on schedule, she delivered. She had already told me quite a bit of a previous relationship while in college. Story #1: During an argument with her then bf about his cheating, she stripped to her underwear and asked his friends in attendance if what he was cheating with could be better. They said 'no' and humiliated him. Story #2: While intimate with this bf, she realized his friends were in the closet watching. She said something. They all left. Whatever. We've all done silly things. Maybe some more, maybe some less. I remember listening to her tell me stories and watching her wait for my reaction. I remember half smiling / half scoffing, exhaling a lung of smoke, and muttering the word 'college'.

Fast forward about a lot of years later... This time she tells it a bit differently: she stripped but instead of the story ending where everyone agrees she is better looking, she and bf decided to make up. So instead of the previous version where she is unknowingly being watched, now it was an intentional 'show' of sorts.



SunCMars said:


> You have doubts about her, she has doubts about you. This is pure mid-life crisis....stuff.
> 
> Her telling you....*out of the blue?*....about her sexual exploits before marriage?
> 
> ...


OK.

I have really thought about this one: the idea that I fail to deliver physically, fall short, and lack passion. I really cannot see how this could possibly be true. Truth be told, a part of me wishes that this were true because it would make this while ordeal much much simpler. OR I am completely delusional. But I don't think it's this and i don't think it's denial talking either.

She's a fighter. She is feisty. She loves to battle it out. She doesn't want to be completely dominated. In other aspects of her life, she is the dominant (work, etc). She wants a sparring partner. Someone who will put up a great fight. Win some / lose some / draw some. Someone with the strength to win and yet the confidence to admit defeat when warranted.

Lately, I have gotten in really good shape (crazy diet, 6 pack, chiseled jaw, same waist size as in HS but 30/40 lbs heavier, etc). I have 20 somethings hitting on me places I go. Her friend made a comment during family night at the pool. Something else along these lines that for the life of me I can't remember tight now. A few weeks later, she decided to taper down from her meds (yes, these are strong benzos that kill libido and lead to weight gain), started exercising, dieting, etc...

Holy hell... Connecting these dots takes me to a completely different place. Maybe this bit is just wishful thinking on my part: a pathetic need to deny what is in clearly in front of me staring me in the eyes.

I know she does blame me for her meds. But I also know this is total BS. Yes, times had been rough. But she was on this kind of stuff going back, to well college...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Uhhh...?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Uhhh...?


Stop that...That is my line.

Uhhh, Yes, I add a whole bunch of **** after the uhhh!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

james5588 said:


> Story #1: During an argument with her then bf about his cheating, she stripped to her underwear and asked his friends in attendance if what he was cheating with could be better. They said 'no' and humiliated him. Story #2: While intimate with this bf, she realized his friends were in the closet watching. She said something. They all left. Whatever. We've all done silly things. Maybe some more, maybe some less. I remember listening to her tell me stories and watching her wait for my reaction. I remember half smiling / half scoffing, exhaling a lung of smoke, and muttering the word 'college'.
> 
> Fast forward about a lot of years later... This time she tells it a bit differently: she stripped but instead of the story ending where everyone agrees she is better looking, she and bf decided to make up. So instead of the previous version where she is unknowingly being watched, now it was an intentional 'show' of sorts.


Fast forward a few more years... This time she tells the story a little differently: she stripped but instead of the story ending where everyone agrees she is better looking, she and her girlfriend decided to make up, and the OW was among all her female friends that were watching. So instead of the previous version where she was unknowingly being watched, now it was an intentional show for the purpose of revenge and the topic of genders seem somewhat surreal as she has never told me she had a thing for girls in college.

OK, that is a little bit of twisted humor above. But in a coed situation where a bunch of "friends" are hanging around, there were likely just as many female friends as male friends. So she could have done it to get revenge on the OW by putting her in a situation where she had to watch. 

Badsanta


----------

